# Magic folder - "could not create a python scriptengine .."

## Erdie

Ich wollte mal den Magic Folder ausprobieren und bekomme die Fehlermeldung: "Could not create a python ScriptEngine for the Magic Folder Widget".

Soweit ich weiß, gehört dazu das Paket "Plasma-runtime", welches aber installiert ist. Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das sonst noch liegen könnte?

KDE Version ist 4.3.5 auf AMD64

Grütze

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Whoow, hab ich jetzt ein Problem, das keiner kennt oder habe ich mit durch die Trivialität der Frage selbst disqualifizert   :Shocked:  Google hat mir jedenfalls nicht helfen können .. 

Dieses ist mein einziger und letzter Push, dannach werde ich auf das Feature verzichen und damit leben   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde behaupten das bisher noch niemand den Magic Folder ausprobiert hat ^^

Mich eingeschlossen. Und da ich im Geschäft site kann ich da jetz auch kaum was tun.

Werd mal Zuhause probiern.

Aber mal so gefragt, was soll das Teil machen?

----------

## franzf

Ich denke du hast keine python-Bindings (+script engine) installiert.

Hast du python in den USE-Flags zu plasma-workspace aaktiviert?

Hier geht es nämlich problemlos.

```
# paludis --contents plasma-workspace | grep -i python

    /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-scriptengine-applet-python.desktop

    /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-scriptengine-dataengine-python.desktop

    /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-scriptengine-runner-python.desktop

    /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-scriptengine-wallpaper-python.desktop

    /usr/share/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python

    /usr/share/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pyappletscript.py

    /usr/share/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/plasma_importer.py

    /usr/share/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pydataengine.py

    /usr/share/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pyrunner.py

    /usr/share/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pywallpaper.py

    /usr/lib64/python2.6

    /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages

    /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4

    /usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/PyKDE4/plasmascript.py
```

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe gedacht mit Plasma-Runtime wären den Voraussetzungen Genüge getag aber das ist wirklich ein Hinweis, dem ich heute abend nachgehen werde. Vielen Dank.

----------

## Erdie

Leider ist das python useflag global aktiviert. Daran kann es dann wohl nicht liegen :/

----------

## firefly

hmm bei mir funktioniert das applet. Habe aber auch kde 4.4.2 installiert.

Ist bei dir PyQt4 und  pykde4 installiert?

----------

## firefly

Versuch mal das plasmoid mit dem plasmoidviewer zu starten, eventuell erhälst du in den Consolen ausgaben mehr info wiso es fehl schlägt.

```
plasmoidviewer magic-folder
```

----------

## Erdie

pyqt4 und pykde4 ist installiert. 

Der Plasmoidviewer gibt folgendes aus:

```

plasmoidviewer magic-folder

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/apps/plasma_scriptengine_python/pyappletscript.py", line 21, in <module>

    from PyKDE4.plasma import Plasma

RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v7.0 but the PyKDE4.plasma module requires API v6.0

```

hmm ..

----------

## firefly

welche version von sip ist installiert?

Kann es sein, dass für sip ein update installiert wurde, nachdem pykde4 installiert wurde?

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> welche version von sip ist installiert?

 

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/sip-4.10  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

```

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass für sip ein update installiert wurde, nachdem pykde4 installiert wurde?

 

Schon möglich, ich kanns aber nicht definitiv beantworten. Ich bin auf stable, da ist nichts demaskiert oder wie auch immer

----------

## firefly

dann übersetze doch pykde4 und  am besten auch pyqt4 nochmal neu.

----------

## Erdie

Das hat geholfen  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank

Grüße

Erdie

----------

